# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Бхакта-программ и Поездка в Индию весной

## Катя_151

Харе Кришна!

У меня два важных вопроса:
1.Подскажите, пж-ста, когда начнется Бхатка -программ на Динамо?
2. Собирается ли кто-нибудь в Индию весной следующего года? ( Середина апреля - середина мая)?

Заранее спасибо за ответы.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

1. Наблюдайте за рассылкой от ВИОМСа или мониторьте сайт университета.
Можно еще позвонить преподователю или написать ему на почту, что указаны также на сайте

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

ВИОМС
Вайшнавский университет

Судя по афише, завтра 8-ое занятие, всего 12, + с местом вопрос наверно, предположу что или в конце года или в начале начнётся.

----------


## Radha Damodar das

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> У меня два важных вопроса:
> 1.Подскажите, пж-ста, когда начнется Бхатка -программ на Динамо?
> 2. Собирается ли кто-нибудь в Индию весной следующего года? ( Середина апреля - середина мая)?
> 
> 
> 
> Заранее спасибо за ответы.


http://www.vayun.ru/kursy_z.htm
Относительно  курсов  -можно через сайт ВУ   отслеживать СМ ссылку)    Также у Раса рани дд узнать  vu108@yandex.ru    тел 8 926 6026170

----------

